# Ma Prime Renov



## gprit

I am applying retrospectively for the installation of wood burning stove.
On the form to create an account with MaPrimeRenov it asks for "Référence de mon dernier avis"

I entered the Reference de l'avis from my recent Tax return which is in the format 
99 99 A999999 99 

However even after removing spaces I get the error message:


----------



## suein56

Are you sure it isn't asking for your Réference Fiscal de Revenu ?
That is the figure (usually in bold) on your Tax Avis, an amount in €.


----------



## gprit

Absolutely....the notes confirm it is a thirteen alpha/numeric string.
It is this page: MaPrimeRénov'


----------



## gprit

Well....tried again this morning...same thing..
Laterally thinking I did not copy and paste the information as I usually do.....I typed it in...and...hey presto.
Wonderful.....may assist others!


----------



## Befuddled

Good thinking! I have also discovered that some forms on some websites are a bit fussy about which browser I am using. I have four installed at the moment and on more than one occasion a problem has been solved by simply switching to a different browser.

Not all websites are fully optimised for access by all currently available browsers.


----------



## ericchamberlinis

Piggy back on this thread, does anyone know if you receive your rebate from the vendor(as it did for the electric car we leased this spring), or does it come through in the filing of taxes for next year? We will install a pellet stove and a solar hot water heater this fiscal year.


----------



## Poloss

ericchamberlinis said:


> Piggy back on this thread, does anyone know if you receive your rebate from the vendor?


Some vendors are qualified to give you rebates directly - but not all of them.
In my experience those who handle all the paperwork and rebates have the longest waiting list


----------



## BackinFrance

Poloss said:


> Some vendors are qualified to give you rebates directly - but not all of them.
> In my experience those who handle all the paperwork and rebates have the longest waiting list


And it will apparently take something like 1000 years for this program to have an impact, but then again that fact alone could, perhaps, prompt the government to ensure that it works better, or maybe not. Still for next year you will need to check how the program will actually work, something that is currently somewhat hidden in the budget documents.


----------

